# New Pony.......at my age OMG



## maggie62 (22 February 2018)

Introducing wee Apple, Piebald Cob. My first pony.......the excitement. Luckily I have fantastic stable friends to help me with her.

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=30752&d=1519326605


----------



## Red-1 (22 February 2018)

Congratulations! 

It makes me smile that two sisters, living far away, are both having their first ponies!


----------



## Sprout (22 February 2018)

How exciting - would love to hear more, and ..... have fun!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (22 February 2018)

Congratulations!

Tiny pic, but she looks very sweet from what I can see.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (22 February 2018)

Congratulations!
Remember to keep us updated, won't you?


----------



## maggie62 (22 February 2018)

She is small.........but not that small............just can't get the hang of putting pics on here lol


----------



## maggie62 (22 February 2018)

Sprout said:



			How exciting - would love to hear more, and ..... have fun! 

Click to expand...

Thank you........I will have fun when the 'nerves' settle down. Hope she doesn't start having teenage tantrums  eek


----------



## ycbm (22 February 2018)

Whee!!!  How exciting.


----------



## maggie62 (22 February 2018)

Thanks, I will....its exciting and scary at the same time.  Its like when you have your first child....what have I done ..lol


----------



## maggie62 (22 February 2018)

Hope this shows up bigger


----------



## shirl62 (22 February 2018)

Red-1 said:



			Congratulations! 

It makes me smile that two sisters, living far away, are both having their first ponies!
		
Click to expand...

Red-1 ...Mags is the first to get her wee Apple ( going up to see her at the weekend) I have not got mine yet as I would not have the support that she has at the yard she is at. .I just have to get the logistics in place before hand which is a bit difficult as I live in the city, and only know the folks at the riding school I attend. .Mags is so much braver than me..What was originally only a dream has come true...Mags will be a fantastic horse owner...

Shirl


----------



## Red-1 (22 February 2018)

shirl62 said:



			Red-1 ...Mags is the first to get her wee Apple ( going up to see her at the weekend) I have not got mine yet as I would not have the support that she has at the yard she is at. .I just have to get the logistics in place before hand which is a bit difficult as I live in the city, and only know the folks at the riding school I attend. .Mags is so much braver than me..What was originally only a dream has come true...Mags will be a fantastic horse owner...

Shirl
		
Click to expand...

Oh, I'm sorry, I thought you had shared/loaned one at the riding school already. I must have got mixed up.


----------



## maggie62 (22 February 2018)

Red-1 said:



			Oh, I'm sorry, I thought you had shared/loaned one at the riding school already. I must have got mixed up.
		
Click to expand...

It was me that loaned one ..lol


----------



## Rumtytum (22 February 2018)

Am totally thrilled for you! She has beautiful markings, I'm looking forward  to seeing summer pics when she's buffed to a shine and those feathers are fluffed to a fluffedness


----------



## maggie62 (22 February 2018)

Rumtytum said:



			Am totally thrilled for you! She has beautiful markings, I'm looking forward  to seeing summer pics when she's buffed to a shine and those feathers are fluffed to a fluffedness

Click to expand...

She is lovely........has blue (2) eyes......a nice blue though, her forelock is so long. Her feathers had been trimmed for over winter. I am awaiting mud fever boots for her (her auntie bought them ). I only got her on Sunday so at the moment she is stabled but letting her out in the arena. I have to give her time to settle in and get to know me.


----------



## TheOldTrout (22 February 2018)

She looks lovely.


----------



## maggie62 (22 February 2018)

A wee video of adorable Apple

https://www.dropbox.com/s/rsi1ed1o9x5knjg/DSCF6337.MOV?dl=0


----------



## teacups (23 February 2018)

Congratulations! She looks very sweet. Shirl, I'm sure you'll be hot on her heels once all the right logistics are in place...meanwhile you can benefit from your sister's learning curve <g>
Have fun you two this weekend! You three I should have said.


----------



## Red-1 (23 February 2018)

maggie62 said:



			A wee video of adorable Apple

https://www.dropbox.com/s/rsi1ed1o9x5knjg/DSCF6337.MOV?dl=0

Click to expand...

She is lovely.


----------



## Allnamesaretaken (23 February 2018)

Shes lovely. How big is she? She reminds me of the pony I was given to look after for week when I was younger and one of those working holidays at a yard. I loved that pony.


----------



## Amye (23 February 2018)

Awwww she looks very sweet. can't wait to  hear more about your adventures together


----------



## maggie62 (23 February 2018)

Allnamesaretaken said:



			Shes lovely. How big is she? She reminds me of the pony I was given to look after for week when I was younger and one of those working holidays at a yard. I loved that pony.
		
Click to expand...

She is 12.3hh.......just the right size for me (midget)


----------



## ester (23 February 2018)

what a cutie, she looks like she could be lots of fun


----------



## Midlifecrisis (23 February 2018)

Congratulations - have loads of fun with her.


----------



## Rumtytum (23 February 2018)

maggie62 said:



			A wee video of adorable Apple

https://www.dropbox.com/s/rsi1ed1o9x5knjg/DSCF6337.MOV?dl=0

Click to expand...

Watched the video, you are so right Apple is adorable, I love her little black muzzle and the purple head collar looks stunning. You are going to share lots of fun and love together.


----------



## shirl62 (23 February 2018)

Just been to visit wee Apple....She is adorable...Goodness this is the first time I'm an auntie to a horse child . Had a few cuddles.

Shirl


----------



## nikicb (23 February 2018)

She's lovely!  I wish you many happy years together and look forward to seeing your progress.    xx


----------



## Lindylouanne (23 February 2018)

Oh she is lovely. Have fun both of you this weekend with your little Apple and no you aren't crazy. I'm a 62 and after 25 years off I now have two. It's rather addictive.


----------



## shirl62 (23 February 2018)

Lindylouanne said:



			Oh she is lovely. Have fun both of you this weekend with your little Apple and no you aren't crazy. I'm a 62 and after 25 years off I now have two. It's rather addictive.
		
Click to expand...

How inspiring....I used to think time is running out way too fast ! but I will keep going as long as the body holds out! Mags has got herself a wee bobby dazzler..Hope she does not have too many kevinette tantrums...What an adventure..

Shirl


----------



## maggie62 (23 February 2018)

She is a wee poppet......but I need to be firm with her as she is having a bit of nonsense getting her hoofs picked out. I think she knows I am a bit 'new' and is trying to take advantage. She is young but I can't let her take an inch or else she will think she is the boss. I am giving her the time to settle into her new environment and of course her new owner, but I am not going to allow her to 'think' she is in charge. I need to be assertive ....I need to be assertive......if I say it enough hopefully it will work. My instructor is going to be working with us so hopefully will nip any 'kevin' behavior in the bud !


----------



## Rumtytum (23 February 2018)

Exactly. Firm and calm, you&#8217;ll do it... and great you have back up from your instructor. Pic of you Shirl and Apple now please.


----------



## shirl62 (23 February 2018)

Rumtytum said:



			Exactly. Firm and calm, you&#8217;ll do it... and great you have back up from your instructor. Pic of you Shirl and Apple now please.
		
Click to expand...

Photo shoot tomorrow....

Shirl


----------



## teacups (8 April 2018)

Just came across this and wondered how your first month or so of horse ownership have been?
You've had some nasty weather to contend with, too!


----------



## ycbm (8 April 2018)

maggie62 said:



			She is a wee poppet......but I need to be firm with her as she is having a bit of nonsense getting her hoofs picked out. I think she knows I am a bit 'new' and is trying to take advantage. She is young but I can't let her take an inch or else she will think she is the boss. I am giving her the time to settle into her new environment and of course her new owner, but I am not going to allow her to 'think' she is in charge. I need to be assertive ....I need to be assertive......if I say it enough hopefully it will work. My instructor is going to be working with us so hopefully will nip any 'kevin' behavior in the bud !
		
Click to expand...

Just treat her like a small child pushing the boundaries and old enough to know better, and you'll be fine !


----------



## Rumtytum (8 April 2018)

I've been wondering too!  Really looking forward to an update


----------



## maggie62 (8 April 2018)

Hi
Update so far......Following some atrocious weather which had me snowed in for a week plus a bit of an emotional meltdown I seem to be getting back on track. I think my meltdown was partly due to having received a card from one of my son's organ donor recipient....which although really nice hit me like a thunderbolt and took me right back to last august when my son sadly died. I know in time I will be comforted by the knowledge that his passing has given others life, but very painful at the same time. 
Apple has been a little sweetheart although she is by no means a 'plod'...she still has problems getting her feet picked out although I am not going to make an issue out of it. She is really not bad in the school and is very responsive to aids and responds to light contact unlike the loan pony who was very strong and needed a firm hand. I have been out on a few hacks and she was really as good as gold. She is a bit of a fidget when tied up in the yard, but I have decided to leave her there for short periods to 'time out' which seems to work. I have lunged her a few times which my instructed showed me how to do. The weather seems to be improving so will be going out a lot more and hopefully will be having FUN. So far I have had 3 rugs trashed !!....welcome to the horse world of never ending purchases. Her 'auntie Shirley' has bought her some nice gifts and will hopefully get a little ride on her next weekend when she comes to visit. I have a never ending battle with those hairy legs which seem constantly covered in mud.......have threatened to clip them. I have some pig oil/sulpher to apply to said legs but have yet to get them clean and dry enough to apply. I need to get another saddle for her as the one she came with is far too small for me and sits too flat on her at the front.
A few recent pics

https://www.dropbox.com/s/6pm0iec4afonp9b/DSCF6356.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/v7b3mcqi6d4vk5t/DSCF6440.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/9xei3gbsmx7naz9/DSCF6449.MOV?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/98wfic7wx3y51s5/DSCF6474.JPG?dl=0


----------



## JFTDWS (8 April 2018)

Nice update - good to see a cob which isn't obese.  She seems sweet, though surely you need sunglasses to look directly at her in that red rug :eek3:


----------



## Rumtytum (8 April 2018)

So sorry Shirl to read of your shock, it's impossible to imagine how painful it must have been for you and I send a big hug in lieu of words.
Apple is SO pretty! Loved the video and the pics, you look 'right' together, I guess it's a learning curve for both of you and I'm looking forward to lots more (especially photos of her new saddle and shiny summer coat).


----------



## SpringArising (8 April 2018)

I'm so happy for you - I love reading updates from you and your sister.

She looks like a sweetie and like JFTD said it's lovely to see a Cob who isn't obese!


----------



## maggie62 (8 April 2018)

JFTD said:



			Nice update - good to see a cob which isn't obese.  She seems sweet, though surely you need sunglasses to look directly at her in that red rug :eek3:
		
Click to expand...

It has toned down with dirt now ...lol


----------



## maggie62 (8 April 2018)

Here is the source of mud !!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/cyei9s5ai6khids/DSCF6486.MOV?dl=0


----------

